# Fehler biem emergen von kbear

## Altanos

Hi,

wer kann mir sagen was folgende Meldung bedeutet, bzw. wie ich den Fehler beheben kann?

kbearinfoview.cpp: In constructor `KBearInfoView::KBearInfoView(QWidget*, const char*)':

kbearinfoview.cpp:37: declaration of `name' shadows a parameter

make[3]: *** [kbearinfoview.lo] Fehler 1

make[3]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/var/tmp/portage/kbear-2.0_alpha1/work/kbear-2.0alpha1/kbear«

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/var/tmp/portage/kbear-2.0_alpha1/work/kbear-2.0alpha1/kbear«

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/var/tmp/portage/kbear-2.0_alpha1/work/kbear-2.0alpha1«

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line -4761, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/net-ftp/kbear/kbear-2.0_alpha1.ebuild .

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

----------

